# Post your favorite GSD Memes!



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

Post your favorite German Shepherd Memes here! I'll go first


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

There's already a thread like this. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/512225-funny-gsd-memes.html 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

LOL

This one makes me giggle because it reminds me of Ruger playing with the cat in the beginning.


Guess I have another thread to check out & pass the time as posted by Bella


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

thought this one was awesome lol


----------



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

jackiej said:


> thought this one was awesome lol


I literally love this one.


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

EazyEandME said:


> I literally love this one.


i can totally relate to that one right now lol! :crazy::wild:


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

jackiej said:


> thought this one was awesome lol


soooo trruuuuee


----------



## MrDubbe (Apr 11, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry for the curse word but this one made me crack up.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahahahah!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Very handy during hurricane or tornado season!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love this . helps my morning pass.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

jackiej said:


> thought this one was awesome lol


Oh how true. So very, very true


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Bart Ballon posted this to facebook:


----------



## Leatherandlace (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

This one seems totally appropriate...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

selzer said:


> View attachment 579022


Perfect 😂🏈 here we go Brownies, here we go.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

selzer said:


> View attachment 579022


Awesome! I need to get Nadja one except have it say “Ducks” instead


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The World of Calvin and Hobbes | T Rex Calvin and Hobbes


T Rex Calvin and Hobbes?




www.facebook.com


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Not REALLY a GSD meme but it still applies. Also 100% me.


----------

